# Smoking Elk Ribs...HELP



## brittany (May 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone (new to website, and smoking),....(and cooking game), 

My family and I just purchased a Traeger Lil Tex Saturday and are anxious to try smoking our elk ribs that have been in our freezer for a year. I took them out today to start thawing them out but now, I'm clueless as to how to smoke them. How long, marinade, chip type (we currently only have apple, it came with the smoker), etc. I have an elk rack to place them in and a thermometer to check temp. ANY HELP at all is appreciated! Thank you so much!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 21, 2013)

Welcome to SMF!

I haven't smoked Elk Ribs (yet), but I have done huge Beef Ribs. I used another member's Coffee Based Rub on the beef and they were fantastic. 

BBQ Goddess Java Rub

1/2 cup coffee grounds (I use the Cuban coffee, its stronger and ground finer or you can uses espresso powder)

1/2 cup cocoa powder

1/2 cup turbinado sugar

1/2 cup kosher salt

2 Tbs cinnamon

2 Tbs Cayenne

Here's a couple threads on elk ribs (got them from doing a search in the handy search bar at the top - it can be your best friend)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83671/elk-ribs

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/81891/elk-ribs-and-a-elk-roast-and-some-beans

Would you mind swinging by Roll Call   and introducing yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome! If you wouldn't mind, please update your profile to include a location? It helps when giving advice, tips etc to know what part of the world you are located in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2013)

Your apple wood will be fine.  If you wanted to try some other woods, cherry, and hickory or a blend of the two would be great. Simple rub of salt, pepper, onion, and garlic (spog) and let the flavor of the elk shine through. I'd follow the 3-2-1 method for the smoke.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139185/3-2-1-2-2-1-blast-off

Good luck and show off your smoke with some Q-view!


----------



## brittany (May 21, 2013)

I keep seeing this 3-2-1 thing. Is it 3 hours unfoiled, 2 hours foiled and 1 hours basted in BBQ sauce or what!?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2013)

Brittany said:


> I keep seeing this 3-2-1 thing. Is it 3 hours unfoiled, 2 hours foiled and 1 hours basted in BBQ sauce or what!?


Yes, but you don't have to baste with bbq sauce if you don't want. You can leave them "naked" (no sauce) for the last hour too. The 3-2-1 time frame should be pretty close for the elk ribs. You can always check them after the foil. This works running the smoker around 250*.  You could skip the foil all together, still figuring on the same total time (6hrs) +/-  for the ribs to be done.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 22, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Brittany said:
> 
> 
> > I keep seeing this 3-2-1 thing. Is it 3 hours unfoiled, 2 hours foiled and 1 hours basted in BBQ sauce or what!?
> ...


X2 If it were me, I'd serve sauce on the side.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 27, 2013)

How'd it turn out??

I've done mule, white tail & elk ribs many times. I actually prefer to (Don't Stone Me!) boil them for an hour or so to get rid of the synu fat and then smoke and finish them on the grill for crisp.


----------



## wambli (Dec 8, 2013)

3hrs on grill to begin
2hrs wrapped in foil
1hr Out of foil on grill till done

I'm a newbie but this is what I understand


----------

